# First time flying with ESA



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Our golden is a little over two and is currently an ESA for my husband. We have all the paperwork in order to be able to fly with him and everything got approved by United. 

We are flying to NY from LA in a month and I am worried. What am I to expect? How will the dog react? It's his first time on a plane and I am not sure what to expect. We are planning on taking him to the dog park that morning to get as much energy out as possible but would love your tips and tricks. 

Please let us know!

Thanks!


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, 

Anybody? I've looked online but it wasn't very helpful :doh:


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I was a worried momma for my rotties first flight from Nashville,TN to LA. He handled it really well and was just happy to see us. We didn't leave a towel or a bed in his kennel in case it got wet. He had no accidents during the flight. We had food taped in a ziplock bag up top just in case anything happened. We had a current photo taped on his kennel in case he got out and got lost. Most the people were afraid of him because of the breed and probably didn't interact with him much. I imagine with a golden it won't be an issue. The best way to prep is to make sure he is comfortable with the crate you will be using for the flight or something similar. You can practice moving it around with him in it also. Best of luck you will probably end up more stressed then the dog will be.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've flown with service dogs in the cabin many times. Often I got an automatic bump to business or first class. You can also ask when you check in if you can have the first row, which usually has more leg room to allow her to lay down in front of you more comfortably. 

You may want to check with your vet to see if they can prescribe something just for motion sickness for the flights, since this is her first time flying, and that will also have her probably sleeping for the flight. 

If she's small enough, and you're in a normal row - have her lay down facing you/him with her bottom under the seat in front of you, so that she's not taking up your neighbor's foot room. If you're flying with him with seats next to each other, try to be on the side with just two seats, and then any foot room she might take would just be yours, and you can adjust. 

Since she's an ESA, she's probably very even natured and not much flusters her. In my experience, every dog I flew with pretty much just settled in for the flight and slept. 

I volunteered for 12 years with a service dog organization, and any time I had to fly, I'd normally take one with me, so that they could get flight experience prior to their placement. 

Be sure to potty her well before your flight and good luck!


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi there! I am a puppy raiser for a service dog organization. Here are some of my tips:

1) Leave extra time for absolutely everything. 
2) Be prepared to get asked questions at worst, and stares at best. Have all of your ducks in a line paperwork wise. It is better to over-prepare. Chances are the people you interact with (even airline staff) are not going to be all that knowledgable about the Air Carrier Act (ACAA). Know your rights.
3) Do research about the airports you're going to travel through in advanced. Some have dedicated dog waste areas, which can be inside or outside of security. For your sanity, figure out where they are in relation to you before it's a problem! 
4) The person with the dog will get to move to either the front of the line, or a special security line. The other person will have to wait in the normal line. Your dog needs to have a good 'stay' command. The handler will be asked to walk through the metal detector without the dog, then have the dog follow once the human is clear. Anyone traveling with an animal is required by TSA policy to have their hands tested for explosive residue. I don't know what your husband's medical history is, so just a heads up. It doesn't mean you did anything wrong! You may also be asked to either have the handler or dog go through a pat down. So far every time they've wanted to pat down the dog, which is pretty much just a treat for them. 
5) In terms of security: again, know your rights. TSA in every city I've ever flown in has a different set of rules they follow. They are not technically allowed to ask you to remove the vest (if you use one), harness, leash, or anything you use to, "maintain control of the dog."* I have been asked to do all of those things at various times. It seems easier to me to not protest, and since I trusted my dog we went off leash. If you're not comfortable, ask to speak to a supervisor. 
6) If you bring dog related items in your carry on, keep in mind that they may look incredibly weird and suspicious to the person operating the X-ray machine. I've gotten some shifty looks from things like dog food, bones, and dog toys being in my bags. They may want to take a look for themselves. (All of this takes more time as well...)
7) East to West Coast is a long flight. Depending on the time of your flight, skip breakfast/the closest meal and feed once you arrive. Limit water before. Ice chips during the flight are good. If you're really worried, bring pee pads. (Note: you may have to introduce them in advanced if he's never used one.)
8) Once you get to your gate, ask to pre-board. Take the bulkhead for more leg room and generally to make your life easier. Ask your neighbor if they are okay with the dog being there. Get a flight attendant to help them find a new seat if they don't like it. It's their problem, not yours!
9) In my experience it's a total crapshoot whether or not the dog will respond well to flying. Take off and landing are the hardest, for obvious reasons. I would not recommend using food as treats-- it's a long flight, and the dog might not take them anyway. Dogs respond strongly to our emotions and actions; act confident even if you aren't.
10) If your husband has trouble with flying, you may need to step in. This can be anything from doing all of the talking in front of people to calming the dog if it has a hard time on the flight. Don't panic if the dog has trouble. The flight attendants are very kind, and they've probably seen a dog who was worse than yours. Even for (most) service dog organizations, airplane travel is not part of the standard curriculum. There are only two I know of with airline partnerships. So, even fully fledged service dogs can have a hard time, and the crew is going to know that. 
11) It probably doesn't need to be said, but the first thing I always do is potty the dog once we get off the plane. If you're really in a bind and can't make it to an appropriate place, I hear pee pads in the handicap stall are helpful. I usually take the opportunity to feed and water my dog while waiting for luggage. I assume you have transport to/from the airport worked out. ESAs are not guaranteed access to public transportation, taxis, etc. 
12) Out of principle I despise anything to do with service dog registries, but this article is actually a good one. It is geared towards SDs, but it is also applicable to you. If you have any questions, send me a PM!


*From the TSA website: "Service dog collars, harnesses, leashes, backpacks, vests and other items are subject to screening. Items that are necessary to maintain control of the service dog or indicate that the service dog is on duty do not require removal to be screened." Super clear, right?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

at one point I traveled constantly with Remy who was my service dog. the first few times we flew I did tranquilize him mildly - about half the starter dosage my vet prescribed. But by the third flight he was a pro.

The one and only time Remy did not behave perfectly when we flew was when it was very last minute and we ended up with a seat in the way back of the plane. It is much nosier back there and he had a very hard time staying calm. Thankfully it was a short flight. Every flight after that I made sure to sit forward of mid plane.

One other point - especially on the longer flights - rather than trying to figure out how to give water under the seat, just ask for a cup of ice for the dog. It gives him something to do and gives him water.

Good luck!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've flown quite a few times with my girl. Take your dog to the airport to walk around a few times if possible. Get them used to the escalators, not that they will ride on them, but just that they move and make noise. Ride in the elevators, etc. Walk past the baggage carousel. Airports can be busy places. So the first time go late at night when there are few people. My mild mannered golden was super upset the first time she went to the airport. We visited 2 or 3 times before we actually flew. What a good thing I did that. Had I just walked in cold off the street, it might have been a very unpleasant experience for both of us.

If you can't get to the airport, go to a place with a parking garage where there is equipment moving around and elevators. Somewhere busy and loud. It's important to give as much exposure as possible. My girl goes to work with me every day and it out and about far more than most dogs, and she still freaked out at the airport.

When you go to those places, bring a toy, or something to play with. Find a corner and play with your dog. Sit for awhile and observe what's happening. It will give your dog a chance to absorb the action.


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to follow up on my experience, in case it helps anyone. Once we got to LAX Henry was already pretty tired from the trip and the new smells, a quick trip to the dog park and stress. Obviously, LAX was very exciting, so many people and smells and noises etc. 

Once we got at LAX security, the TSA agent told us that we needed a boarding pass for him or else we wouldn't go through. We had to go back to United desk. Luckily we came to the airport early so it wasn't too much of a big deal. We went to the desk and found Henry's information right away and that he was approved (thankfully!) and printed a new boarding pass for my husband mentioning that we were travelling with an animal. 

Henry went through security with no issues and we walked to the gate. By that point, he was exhausted and fell asleep. Then the plane got delayed, so my husband decided to go take him out to pee one last time so left me with everything and only took IDs and boarding passes. He got back right when we started boarding. Boarding was no problem, and I had confirmed the seats ahead of time so that was easy. However, the tiny gape between the gate and the plane was a big issue. Henry freaked out because he could tell we weren't on the ground, but Kevin pulled him in and we got to our seats. These were great because we had a lot more room than I had imagined. We were bulkhead seats in economy plus and I couldn't touch the wall with my toes if I extended my leg. 
Henry had plenty of room to lie down and although he was very stressed for takeoff and landing, he slept the entire plane ride without us having him to give him anything. We only gave him motion sickness medication in case we hit any bumps along the ride. 

Overall, a great experience, glad we got here early but it was perfect. 

Thanks for all the advice here!


----------

